#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  T21n1325

## До

Кто-нибудь может перевести эту сутру? Жуть как интересно.

http://www.cbeta.org/result/normal/T21/1325_001.htm

----------


## Мошэ

А давайте вместе попробуем.

----------


## Ersh

Это вэньянь? Давайте... правда с моим рязанским, пардон муа, путунхуа...
Может сначала составим словарик, а потом будем думать как это все вместе понимать?

----------


## Спокойный

Онлайн-переводчик выдал, что в сутре речь идёт о геморрое.

----------


## До

Я вобщем примерно понял/догадался основную идею сутры, что нужно рассматривать то, что обычно наблюдается как страдание как геморрой. Но совсем не понял концовку, да и вобще.

----------


## Alert

Насчет страдания-геммороя точно сказано!

----------


## До

Попробую поугадывать смысл:

T21n1325_p0490b21(00)║　　No. 1325
T21n1325_p0490b22(00)║佛說療痔病經
Сутра речи Будды излечивающей больных геморроем.

T21n1325_p0490b24(00)║　　　　大唐三藏義淨奉　制譯
Это похоже подпись переводчика.

T21n1325_p0490b25(00)║如是我聞。一時薄伽梵。
Так я слышал。 Однажды, Будда (bhagavat)。

T21n1325_p0490b26(08)║在王舍大城竹林園中。與大苾芻眾五百人俱。
Гмм... находится в центре большого (королевского?) бамбукового парка, что-ли。
Совместно с большим собранием монахов в 500 человек。

T21n1325_p0490b27(07)║時有眾多苾芻身患痔病。形體羸瘦痛苦縈纏。
Тогда было множество монахов с телом больным геморроем。
Телосложения истощенного страдающие [вобщем] влачили жалкое существование [и толи сами беспокоились толи беспокоили других].

T21n1325_p0490b28(06)║於日夜中極受憂惱。時具壽阿難陀見是事已詣世尊所。
День и ночь они принимали страдание и были несчастны.
Тогда (проходя с чашкой?) старейшина Ананда заметил (их? эти события?) и пошел туда где пребывал Почитаемый в Мире.

T21n1325_p0490b29(01)║頂禮雙足在一面立。白言世尊。
Он поклонился Будде (перед двуногим?) и встал с одной стороны. И Сказал Будде.

T21n1325_p0490c01(06)║今王舍城多有苾芻。身患痔病形體羸瘦痛苦縈纏。
Сегодня (собралось?) множество монахов.
С телом стралающим от геморроя, худым, больным, приченяющих беспокойство.

T21n1325_p0490c02(03)║於日夜中極受憂惱。世尊此諸痔病云何救療。
День и ночь они принимали страдание и были несчастны.
Будда всем больным геморроем как им лечиться?

----------


## Мошэ

> T21n1325_p0490b22(00)║佛說療痔病經
> Сутра речи Будды излечивающей больных геморроем.


Может, лучше, "Изречённая Буддой"?




> T21n1325_p0490b24(00)║　　　　大唐三藏義淨奉　制譯
> Это похоже подпись переводчика.


Ицзин.




> T21n1325_p0490b26(08)║在王舍大城竹林園中。與大苾芻眾五百人俱。
> Гмм... находится в центре большого (королевского?) бамбукового парка, что-ли。
> Совместно с большим собранием монахов в 500 человек。


王舍  - город Раджагриха




> T21n1325_p0490b28(06)║於日夜中極受憂惱。時具壽阿難陀見是事已詣世尊所。
> День и ночь они принимали страдание и были несчастны.
> Тогда (проходя с чашкой?) старейшина Ананда заметил (их? эти события?) и пошел туда где пребывал Почитаемый в Мире.


А где чашка? 具壽 - аюшмат, долгожитель.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> T21n1325_p0490b24(00)║　　　　大唐三藏義淨奉　制譯
> Это похоже подпись переводчика.
> 
> 
> Ицзин.


http://kanji.zinbun.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~w...1/t21n1325.htm
Точно, здесь сказано, что переводчик yi4 jing4.

大唐 Великий Тан (династия)
三藏 Трипитака
義淨 yi4 jing4
奉 подношение

制 - ?
譯 перевод




> 王舍  - город Раджагриха


Точно* http://www.buddhism-dict.net/cgi-bin/xpr-ddb.pl?73.xml+id('b738b-820d')




> А где чашка? 具壽 - аюшмат, долгожитель.


Точно http://www.buddhism-dict.net/cgi-bin/xpr-ddb.pl?51.xml+id('b5177-58fd')
_Honorific title for a senior monk. (Skt. āyusamat; Pali āyasmant). [cmuller]_ 

______
* По этим ссылкам логин guest пароль пустой.

----------


## Ersh

制 [zh4i] (制度) system; (控制) control; (F製)(制造) manufacture
譯(S译) [yi] (翻譯 fānyi) translate

----------


## До

Продолжение.

T21n1325_p0490c03(01)║佛告阿難陀汝可聽此療痔病經。
Будда сказал Ананде слушай внимательно [эту сутру] излечивающаю больных геморроем.

T21n1325_p0490c04(05)║讀誦受持繫心勿忘。亦於他人廣為宣說。
Читай, произности, верь и храни, заботься и не забывай её. А так же затем широко рассказывай её другим.

T21n1325_p0490c05(06)║此諸痔病悉得除差。所謂風痔熱痔[病-丙+陰]痔三合痔。
(Вот) хорошо знай все виды геморроя от которых нужно избавиться. (?)
Так называемые - геморрой ветра, горячий геморрой, женский геморрой и тройной геморрой.

T21n1325_p0490c06(04)║血痔腹中痔鼻內痔。齒痔舌痔眼痔耳痔。
Кровавый геморрой, геморрой в центре живота, геморрой внутри носа.
Зубной геморрой, геморрой языка, геморрой глаз, геморрой ушей.

T21n1325_p0490c07(05)║頂痔手足痔脊背痔屎痔。遍身支節所生諸痔。
Верхний геморрой, геморрой рук и ног, геморрой спины, геморой экскрементов.
Всего тела, произношения, родителей - всевозможный геморрой.

T21n1325_p0490c08(04)║如是痔瘺悉皆乾燥。墮落消滅畢差無疑。
Таким образом вот все виды сухости. (?)
Уроните, отбросьте, уничтожте, прекратите и окончите эти ошибки без сомнения.

T21n1325_p0490c09(05)║皆應誦持如是神咒。即說咒曰。
Все должны хранить [это] божественное заклинание.
Произносите его.

T21n1325_p0490c10(00)║怛姪他　揭賴米　室利　室利　魔揭室
T21n1325_p0490c11(00)║至三磨[革*夭]都莎訶
...Заклинание...

T21n1325_p0490c12(00)║此咒(丹藏云)。
Это заклинание-(снадобье храните и произносите [его]).

(Продолженеи следует.)

----------

